#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  How to handle customer reviews effectively?

## Bhavya

The invention of social media gave freedom for everyone to share their voice. Even it's provide wide space for communication,it's also create complications especially for businesses, who are now facing online criticism and reviews from people. So I would like to know the ways to handle customer reviews. Can you guys tell me how to handle customer reviews effectively?

----------

